# So how many of us are there? Pictures! Specs!



## sirhc (Sep 23, 1999)

92' S4 - 135,xxx miles
6 spd
Mihnea software
H&R/Konis
17" RS4 replica wheels
S6 glass moonroof
S6 sport steering wheel
hyperboost adj div valve
hardwired V1


----------



## 16V Hare (Aug 6, 2001)

*Re: So how many of us are there? Pictures! Specs! (sirhc)*

Very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif The RS4 wheels really look good on there!


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: So how many of us are there? Pictures! Specs! (sirhc)*

I think this is the first time I've ever seen your car posted up! I had no idea you were a 6-er too







Welcome to the club! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bluevr6 (Apr 19, 2000)

*Re: So how many of us are there? Pictures! Specs! (sirhc)*









IA Stage 3+
Stebro cat back
H&R/Bilsteins
RH AGCups 17*8


----------



## VAGrules (Apr 23, 2003)

Hi Guys,
I'm here too. I recognize all of you from audiworld. Cheers


----------



## 4RCD3S4 (Feb 28, 2003)

*Re: (VAGrules)*

Yo


----------



## Tornado S6 (Oct 20, 2003)

I'm here also


----------



## SuperGroove (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: So how many of us are there? Pictures! Specs! (sirhc)*

http://pictureposter.audiworld...y.jpg 
1993 S4. Emerald Green Metallic/Ecru; 
Purchased July 2002; Avon, Colorado.
156,xxx miles
Bilstein Sport/Eibach Pro-Kit
Kumho Ecsta MX; 225/50ZR-16
JB Racing Lightened Flywheel
Sachs Clutch
Euro Lenses
and I've got thousands of dollar into this black hole I call, mein Ur.


----------



## bluevr6 (Apr 19, 2000)

*Re: So how many of us are there? Pictures! Specs! (SuperGroove)*


----------



## blkaudicq (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: So how many of us are there? Pictures! Specs! (bluevr6)*

Yah, our own forum!!


----------



## RFR_S4 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: So how many of us are there? Pictures! Specs! (sirhc)*









She's a month old to me, and very stock, minus the wheels that came with her.


----------



## RFR_S4 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: So how many of us are there? Pictures! Specs! (RFR_S4)*









ME=DUMB


----------



## Audiquattroluv2 (Nov 9, 2003)

*Re: So how many of us are there? Pictures! Specs! (sirhc)*

I am here too. Glad we have our own forum finally. I don't have pictures yet because I can't bear to photograph the car with the stock (skyjacker) suspension set up. 
Black '93 S4: Bone stock except for wheels.


----------



## Pedmaster (Dec 3, 2000)

*Re: So how many of us are there? Pictures! Specs! (Audiquattroluv2)*









Specs:
Stealth its all stealth!


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: So how many of us are there? Pictures! Specs! (Pedmaster)*

These are ultimate Q-ships.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: So how many of us are there? Pictures! Specs! (A4Jetta)*

I've been here on the Vortex for a while...
I have a '94 green (go figure) s4..
Lovely car....I'm truly spoiled, the only mods are a stiffer W/G spring, and a 6 speed.-oh yeah clear turn signal lenses also!-it makes the car go 0-60 in 4 seconds!


----------



## SHOstoppa (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: So how many of us are there? Pictures! Specs! (Sepp)*

1993 S4, no pics right now, but i'll get them up soon


----------



## sirhc (Sep 23, 1999)

*Re: So how many of us are there? Pictures! Specs! (SHOstoppa)*









oooh, that looks good! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rexxmann (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: So how many of us are there? Pictures! Specs! (sirhc)*

Man...I love those S4-S6's....makes me want to start shopping for one. A really smooth sleeper http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: So how many of us are there? Pictures! Specs! (rexxmann)*

It's a buyers market. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tornado S6 (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: So how many of us are there? Pictures! Specs! (sirhc)*









tornado red is where it's at!


----------



## 4RCD3S4 (Feb 28, 2003)

*Re: So how many of us are there? Pictures! Specs! (Tornado S6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tornado S6* »_








tornado red is where it's at!

I agree, but mine needs a respray to stop the damn fading


----------



## SuperGroove (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: So how many of us are there? Pictures! Specs! (4RCD3S4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4RCD3S4* »_
I agree, but mine needs a respray to stop the damn fading









Mine goes in this summer for a respray...








I'm putting looks before performance...but at this point, i'd rather have a car that I can be proud of externally, as it embarasses me more than it does make me proud.
I think that's why I hate*d* my car. It's ugly...but it won't be soon! I can't believe how excited I am over PAINT!


----------

